# The End of KFS



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Just saw this on the Kayak Fishing Magazine site, and couldn't believe what I was reading? Is it true? Anybody else heard anything about it?

http://kayakfishingmagazine.net/kay...m-/181-kfs-red-tide-the-end-of-a-era.html#181


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

yes, sad but true


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

would someone translate that into some ******* terms.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sleepyhead said:


> would someone translate that into some ******* terms.


i reckon that place up yonder in jersey with the great big computer store figured they oughta quit sellin them paddle doohickers.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

uncdub13 said:


> i reckon that place up yonder in jersey with the great big computer store figured they oughta quit sellin them paddle doohickers.


i literally laughed out loud when i read this.



it's hard to believe that a company that looks like it is doing so well just one day can't make it anymore and has to close it's doors.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> i reckon that place up yonder in jersey with the great big computer store figured they oughta quit sellin them paddle doohickers.


sumbeech i was just getin reader to travel down yonder to pick me up a couple'r dem sticker for my pickemup truck...sumvabeech..


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Was on there website a couple of days ago and the talked like they are reorganizing and said for all to bear with them.


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Sad news. I lived on that site when I was trying to figure out how them paddling thingy's work.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Gonna miss that monthly email showing me all the cool chit I couldn't afford.





uncdub13 said:


> i reckon that place up yonder in jersey with the great big computer store figured they oughta quit sellin them paddle doohickers.


This is the front runner for post of the year, spit beer on my keyboard reading it...


----------



## Irish_Tinker (Jan 13, 2010)

I was equally amazed when I read of the KFS demise on the KFS site. I found the forums there as a treasure chest of information on a variety of issues .KFS was the source of many innovations in kayak fishing, and had the ear and attention of many of the kayak manufacturers . The national economy has impacted on all the small shops , as well as the "big box " stores, and KFS isn't an exception.

According to one of the forums , KFS is going to try to maintain the forums . Only time will tell, as it costs money for servers , bandwith , etc., etc. Also , according to this same forum, the store will close up until there is a determination of what they are going to do . Right now the shop windows are covered in cardboard.

As an alternative , quite a few of the forum members have already formed their own free separate from KFS website to allow members to exchange information and phone numbers. If interested , conduct a google search for the 'kayakfishinghole' for the new forum.

As a side note, as successful as KFS is/was , remember to support your local shops, and the advertizers on your favoite forum website . Their ability to stay in business depends on your support .

Irish_Tinker


----------



## NAVYIDC (Jul 7, 2009)

*Kfs*

I don't think the forums are going away just yet they are working hard to keep that community up but the store is shot for good though.opcorn:


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want a website that can answer questions about anything from bass fishing techniques to fly fishing to rigging a kayak to serious photography then visit kayakbassfishing.com


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

That sux......... I hope they reorganize and continue on. I think its the best kayak fishing site there is.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Irish_Tinker said:


> As a side note, as successful as KFS is/was , remember to support your local shops, and the advertizers on your favoite forum website . Their ability to stay in business depends on your support .
> 
> Irish_Tinker


Ding-Ding..we have a winner


----------

